# Bit of a weird question..



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello all, was just wondering of any of you painters use any type of eye protection during painting? 

I work in a bodyshop myself but air-fed masks are of some what, a sore subject as no one in the shop gets along with them.

I just wanted to know whether you guys use any type of spectacle/goggles instead of an air-fed as I find sometimes the overspray can be quite irritating to the eyes. If so what do you use and how do you prevent the lenses building misting up with overspray?

Thansk, James


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

full face air fed is what i used ...dont want 2k in the eyes

buy your own if need be


----------



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

Only problem is, we don't have any filtration that is safe enough to plug an air-fed into so would probably end up doing more harm to myself than I would good. I know getting 2k in the eyes is not good at all as it's equivalent to inhaling paint fumes and overspray.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

me I hope this is a ing wind-up!

If you're employed then by law your employees must provide suitable PPE as advised by HSE.
HSE advise that only full face is suitable and must be supplied with correctly filtered air.

Basically they are breaking the law by putting your health at serious risk!

*Without the correct breathing equipment and air supply YOUR JOB WILL KILL YOU!*

Start here and edjucate yourself :thumb:
http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/books/hsg276.htm


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's a ****e employer right there ! Get out !


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

squiggs said:


> ..
> *Without the correct breathing equipment and air supply YOUR JOB WILL KILL YOU!*..


I have no idea about paint but if your employer is not doing the right thing, it is time to move on and probably get checked by your GP. No job is worth dying for


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I seriously hope you are joking, otherwise your employer is some sort of retarded idiot putting his employees lifes at risk, with a blatant disregard for his employees and health and safety. 

I use a full face airfed mask, no problems with its going misty. Because you buy a pack of ten visor covers when its getting covered in overspray. Simply remove the visor cover and renew it. As with everything it will only be as clean as you keep it. Sounds like your employer/bodyshop you work for is a waste of time my honest opinion find yourself another job at a decent bodyshop as it sounds like all you will learn there is absolutley nothing whilst also endangering your own life.


----------



## Jamesk93 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry for the late response people.

Yeah I understand that what is being done is against the law but leaving my job with a baby on the way is a definite no, no.

I'm trying to aim towards setting up on my own and I'm currently in the process of doing so. I will be buying all the proper breathing equipment and making sure everything is as it should be to ensure my health isn't at as much risk, but I just needed something to get me by until the meantime


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd be thinking a baby with no dad is a bigger no no. You can't spray without the ppe 
H&s would close that place down fast


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

We use 3M Aircare units when testing supplied air systems at work, all our breathing air quality, including cylinder air (SCBA), is tested on a regular basis for Oil, Water, CO2 and CO content to BS EN12021.

It would be interesting to know if you guys in Bodyshops have the air quality tested and if so what sort of kit do you use ? (BTW, I work in testing, I'm not trying to sell anything )


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Right im not going to sugar coat this.
You've already put your health at risk working where you are, and will continue to do so for every moment where your working. Saying you have no choice as you have a baby on the way, sorry but that's bvllsh1t course you have a choice, which are basically work for the debilatating asthma im going to get along with all the other health issues, which by the way you could of already passed on to your unborn child being exposed to all those isocyanites or work some where at a place where my health won't be at risk and my child will see its father, instead of carry on the way you are and your child won't have a father. 

I've been in this trade over thirty years and have made sure my health comes first everytime. And my current employer makes us have hearing tests, lung function tests, urine samples are sent of for isocynates testing to see if we have any in our body as were exposed to it. All of which come back clear every year, the way your going you obviously don't value your life, so stay working for a killer or get of your backside use your brain and start looking for another job, you may think im being harsh but that's the reality of it choice is yours you've asked for advice and its been given to you wether its what you wanted to hear or not only you can now decide just make sure its the right decision.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I truly understand the financial pressure a baby can create when it comes to regular money. However, weigh this against your ability to play with your child for the next 10 years or not do very much for the rest of your life.

One option, which you may not like would be to refuse to work until they sort out the safety side of things. You have protection under H&S legislation and some employment law. Give the H&S Exec a call and see what they suggest


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

even sole trader me invested heavily in an airfed setup and i have no employees. you only live once so dont cut that short spraying non airfed 

if employer wont put in an airfed setup, then invest in the triple setup off ebay and grab an airfed mask for you own use. IF he still wont do it then "anonymously" dob him in to HSE , see how he likes the fine and then being told he HAS to invest in the kit.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

How many people does your employer have working for him?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ring the HSE anonymously, employer as said is breaking the law and you are messing with your health. Listen to the others about a baby with a dad who is too breathless to play or worse dead. My dad has emphysema and struggles to walk 5steps he has oxygen wherever he goes as well. He's 72 but its still very sad to see I can't imagine what it would have been like if he'd had it when I was growing up. See sense man and grow up, you'll thank everyone who replied in years to come.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said .....

You're working somewhere where not only you but also your work mates are slowly but surely getting poisoned - and it seems your boss couldn't care less. 
And it seems that you couldn't care less - just cos you're earning a few quid! 
If your boss paid you to work in a gas chamber, the type of gas that could kill you there and then - would you? ...... I suspect the answer would be no. 
Yet you work in what is effectively a gas chamber - it's just that iso's don't cause you to drop down dead there and then.
The effects may not show now - in the same way as the effects of working with asbestos or coal dust may not cause problems immediately.

I know money is money - especially with a kid on the way - but carry on as you are and you may well find that a few years down the the line you are unable to play with your kid - or worse, you leave your kid without a father.

For your sake and the sake of your family you should leave.
And for the sake of your work mates and any future employees you should report your employer to the HSE.

And you shouldn't feel guilty about leaving, and you shouldn't feel guilty about reporting it.

If you were in any other situation where your life were at risk (say someone was pointing a gun at you or threatening you with a knife) you'd try and get away - you wouldn't stay in that situation. And then you'd report it - probably to the police.
Your life is at risk at work. Get away from that situation and then report it to the HSE ...... please!


----------

